
Generic Advice for Writing a Thesis - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/GenericAdviceForWritingAThesis.html?HN_20180507
======
sddfd
I agree wholeheartedly that writing needs a lot of practice. I feel that in
science the craftmenship that is necessarily involved is usually underrated
(or taken for granted).

Personally, I find clarity and focus the most important qualities of a thesis.
The former requires and displays deep understanding and writing competence,
and the latter requires and displays planing and the ability to identify a
specific issue (out of all the things one could write about).

Cleverness, however, is not so high on my list of requirements. Many hard
problem exists in a space of trade-offs, without a silver bullet solution.
Understanding and effectively communicating these trade-offs is probably more
useful than a single "clever" solution.

~~~
ColinWright
I agree with you entirely from the point of view of someone reading the thesis
in order to learn something. The article, however, is squarely aimed at the
person writing the thesis for the purpose of gaining a degree.

I've been through this. I failed my PhD first time round and was nearly
refused a _viva voce_ (oral defence) because my thesis was "too clear" and the
material was "too obvious." I'd written it for the supposed eventual
hypothetical reader, and not for the people who were going to examine me to
see if the material was worth a PhD. Fortunately my internal examiner insisted
on the _viva,_ and on the basis of that I was granted permission to re-write
and re-submit.

Second time round there was very little additional material, but the emphasis
in the writing was changed so it was no longer "here's how to understand this"
but was more "look at the amazing results I've proved."

It went through "on the nod."

So what you say is true with regards what _you_ want to see in a thesis, but
if you want to get the degree, the emphasis needs to be different.

Unfortunate, but true.

 _Added in edit: Tomorrow I 'll re-read and probably add a comment to include
the above main point, that I'm giving advice on how to write to get your
degree, not how to write to be clear for the reader. Thanks for the feedback -
very helpful._

